
The Unapologetic Case for Bullshit - imartin2k
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2018/01/18/the-unapologetic-case-for-bullshit/
======
sundarurfriend
So, his point seems to be that because finding the truth is complicated, it's
okay to bullshit your way into hypotheses because they might turn out to be
true.

But at what cost? The article is pretty much justifying p-hacking and
selective data usage, but for every time that leads to an unexpected
breakthrough discovery, there will be a thousand other times where it leads to
bad science, and stands in the way of discovering the truth. Just because
Galileo did it in the days without experimental standards and with very few
researchers in total, doesn't mean it's necessary or desirable in today's
world.

The author also seems to be ignoring the fact that 99% of the time, the
intention of the bullshitter is not to boldly go forth into unchartered
territory in the absence of necessary data. It is to create a picture of
reality convenient to themselves, with no regard to actual observation or to
the other consequences of assuming the bullshit to be true.

